# what wieght?



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

hey i have a 50 pound bow to hunt white tale with? what does everyone else use?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> hey i have a 50 pound bow to hunt white tale with? what does everyone else use?



I have mine at 64 lbs! Havin that extra weight pre much guarantees me a pass through! And guarantees the expandables to open! lol 

50 lbs isnt bad! It does the job.. thats for sure!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

#55 set at ~#51. Just finished tuning it.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

55 pounds


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Depends on the bow, usually I like 60#, but if I don't get a good new bow made, then it'll be ~65#. 50-55# would be fine though if I made a good one. 

I gotta get busy makin' a hunting bow for this fall!:mg:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

55 now but hopefully 60 by deer season


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

my bow unfortunatly will only go to forty:tongue:and I am already there


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

MuzzyMarksman said:


> my bow unfortunatly will only go to forty:tongue:and I am already there


O well.. it does the job!


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

I've got a 40# recurve that I do target practice with. It's such a happy bow


----------



## NS17IL (Dec 14, 2005)

60lbs for my hunting bow and my longbow bow, and 45 for my target bow


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

NS17IL said:


> 60lbs for my hunting bow and my longbow bow, and 45 for my target bow


Why do you switch between weights?


----------



## Albertabowhunt (Oct 15, 2006)

70lbs outta my guardian. Can never have enough insurance lol:darkbeer:


----------



## keep (Aug 2, 2005)

Shoot what ever you can without extra movement.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i just went up to 44lbs with my olympic recurve


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Why do you switch between weights?


When your hunting.. you arent CONSTANTLY shooting.. as in a target bow.. u shoot quite a bit! So a lot of people lower their weight so they wont get tired as they would using a hunting bows weight! Thats why!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

O yea... and lighter weights allow you to hold your bow more steady...


----------



## JCbowhunter (Sep 1, 2006)

*71*

I have my tribute set at 71 pounds. Im pretty much guaranteed a pass thru on a deer with a good head :wink:


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

*60#*

Im shootin 60# with a 85gr Thunderhead :wink:






PSE Diablo 60# 27" NRG hybrid cam 276 fps "lefty"
Trophy Ridge Flatliner
NAP quiktune 2000 drop away
Vibracheck Omega 10" stab
G5 meta peep 
GT Ultra-Light X-Cutters
Tru-fire hurricane release


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

JCbowhunter said:


> I have my tribute set at 71 pounds. Im pretty much guaranteed a pass thru on a deer with a good head :wink:


Heavy arrows outta a 45# bow will garunteee a pass through. Laws of momentum.

Bowhunter- But won't that mess you up? If you get too used to the lighter bow will you still be able to handle the big one?

Guess I'm too used to primitive


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

my hunting bow is maxed out at 63 pounds. I should have gotton a 60-70 pounder


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

also, once youre used to the release of your heavier poundage bow, you have a more suprised, steadier release with the lighter weight


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Heavy arrows outta a 45# bow will garunteee a pass through. Laws of momentum.
> 
> Bowhunter- But won't that mess you up? If you get too used to the lighter bow will you still be able to handle the big one?
> 
> Guess I'm too used to primitive


Nah.. not really.. practice with both bows... the will still fly the same way as long as ur pins havent moved! Trust your pins and you will be alright!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Can't believe you tried telling THAT to kegan. :laugh2: Just kidding, BRO.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> Can't believe you tried telling THAT to kegan. :laugh2: Just kidding, BRO.


Haha yea... well what can i say? lol


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

yea i hade a friend that put 70pounds on his bow went out when it was snowing and couldnt draw it back when a 10 pointer came out and he was mad as hell.


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Mach12 said:


> yea i hade a friend that put 70pounds on his bow went out when it was snowing and couldnt draw it back when a 10 pointer came out and he was mad as hell.


hahahahahahahahaha -practice practice practice

*placement... not power *


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

bearr said:


> *placement... not power *


And a good arrow (sharp head, heavy shaft, proper spine, and good fletches)


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I was kinda confused at what Mach12 said.... alright....

The kid put 70 lbs on his bow... and when the deer came out he couldnt draw it.... he also said it was snowing... were the limbs frozen or was he just not strong enough to draw it back? Becuz when my adrenaline is pumpin i can draw anything i want back! lol But i was just curious! Didnt know if the snowing part was part of the story that didnt actually need to be in it! lol :wink::tongue:


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Maxed out at 73#...


----------

